# Official Trackmania Nations Forever Thread



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/1153/nationsench9.jpg​

*www.trackmania.com/en

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwhC0PCYAa4
HQ Trailer: *www.tm-united.com/trailers/tmnf/

Trackmania Nations Forever available for download 

Filefront | Torrent (thanks Third Eye)


_​


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

Thats good news 
Thanks


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

Its up  *www.tm-united.com/eng/index.php?lang=en&rub=nations

can also download from here *files.filefront.com/TrackMania+Nations+Forever+Free+Full+Game/;10013754;/fileinfo.html

Filename - tmnationsforever_setup.exe 
File Size - 503.87 MB

_


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

^Thanks for the link.


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

Looking forward to it... []


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

^^^^
 too much orkutting 


_


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

Oh nice, Nations is back, downloading from filefront.

I am unable to download from the original site, because I don't see any links there, all I see is the flash running with cars and all., and nothing else.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

^^^
the original site actually links to filefront.. I just thought filefront link might not open directly 


_


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*

Ok all done and ready, so who's up for a session later tonight,  probably after 11?

_Edit: I took the liberty of renaming the thread._


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^
I will be putting on download tonight only  

and btw looking below (similar threads) there is already a thread for Trackmania Nations *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50295 


p.s. wondering wat hap to other racing game enthus 

_


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 17, 2008)

Ha! Only two players from India as of now and iI rank 2nd, out of a total 1760 worldwide.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6870/only2.jpg

Well, let's rank up by beating some golds now 

Edit: Well strange, it shows 35 Indian players in online mode....hmm whatever.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok after a couple of practice sessions in Solo mode, I hit it online and boy it was fun, played in a couple of UK and German servers, but finally settled down on a Switzerland server.

And nice to know, I'm getting my touch back 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/no1_320.jpg

Only thing I miss is the national anthem on podium lol, like it used to be in previous TM nations.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

kewl 

my game is downloading still hehehe

so there is no national anthem ????  that used to be a motivating thing  also the car's color 


_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2008)

Bah I hate Filefront or etc direct stuff they all fail or are slow, is there a torrent up on this one?

Filefront just gives me errors.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2008)

^ Torrent Link


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Third_Eye, once again.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone tried it on wine?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 17, 2008)

errmmm......system requirements?Will it run smoothly on my onboard 3000(not x3000)


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^
I guess it works on medium graphic settings.. I used to play Trackmania Nations on my laptop with onboard graphics 


_


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 17, 2008)

Downloaded...   Racing time tonight...!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Anyone tried it on wine?


Yes I think hitboxx had managed to run it over Wine. He needed to add in a few .dlls (Dx stuff) and it were working fine. But he had some trouble connecting to it, don't know if that resolved. (via IRC)


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

^Hmm , i see.
Thanx for the info.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, it did work in WINE, sound is totally buggy, so I disabled it completely in WINE config, the game launched and all, and I was also able to make an online account. But the moment it starts to load the main menu, the entire thing goes down. (..I tried in Mint..)

@DigitalDude, yes no national anthem, but the cars are freely editable, colour all you want.


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Trackmania Nations Forever*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> too much orkutting
> 
> 
> _



Not so much.. just a practice that remained.. 

Well What's the total download size??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^
see the 3rd post dude 


_


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a demonstration video of one of the more harder tracks. 

*i.ytimg.com/vi/j9s0qcFB4ZI/default.jpg

I nailed the record even with that mistake, because I was inch perfect on all the corners before, probably lost around 1~1.5 secs at the mistake. And also, that huge jump requires full commitment going into the corner, you can't even lift the throttle for one sec, else you won't make it, not to mention the obstacles at the take off point.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^^
cool!! that was excellent.. I always wander off to oblivion in those billboard like hoardings heheh  and may be get thru in some 10th attempt 

and that small hit was a lol 

_


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Here's a demonstration video of one of the more harder tracks.
> 
> *i.ytimg.com/vi/j9s0qcFB4ZI/default.jpg
> 
> I nailed the record even with that mistake, because I was inch perfect on all the corners before, probably lost around 1~1.5 secs at the mistake. And also, that huge jump requires full commitment going into the corner, you can't even lift the throttle for one sec, else you won't make it, not to mention the obstacles at the take off point.


Cool video....!! I can't imagine driving like that anytime sooner.. Just now finished the first 6 tracks..


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is my video.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys, give me your ids please, it's required to unlock them hardest tracks, where you require to fulfill certain conditions such as invite a friend, make a match...etc

Mine is hitboxx.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this game multiplayer or you can play it solo?


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 18, 2008)

First try the solo mode to practice the tracks and then hit it online


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 18, 2008)

My ID is *Intrigue*.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

I tried it when it was given in Digit CD/DVD. Completed all the solo tracks but online was not possible (was on dial-up at that time). Sure its fun with all those crazy tracks.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, but that was TM Nations, this is Forever, much improved and more options.

@Third_Eye, thanks, added you, will challenge you soon.

The last track of the C-group got unlocked. Here's the video.
*i.ytimg.com/vi/DnHfFRHtfsA/default.jpg


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 18, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> see the 3rd post dude
> 
> 
> _



Thanks DigitalDude


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> [...]The last track of the C-group got unlocked. Here's the video.
> *i.ytimg.com/vi/DnHfFRHtfsA/default.jpg


whoa! sexy turns 

hitboxx, also post the point of view videos.. that would be useful and awesome 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

Th Main Menu music is rip off of this song:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMyIG2EKPoE
lol...

though luv the game, plain fun.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 19, 2008)

if anyone is playing add me also.. my id is same as the forum id 



_


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

My id is denprasad...!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks with help from QwertyManiac for help with creating my ID  I can start Trackmania Nations Forever on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 64 bit with no problem and even do Single and MP play. however there is a known issue with sound which prevents that from working. Other than that it works perfect. I don;t know if this is a bug but sometimes I find that i cant send messages by pressing the enter key. Nothing happens. It just stays there on the screen.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes it works wonderful at max gfx sans sound. I tried to make a video here but these desktop recording software didn't yield a smooth capture. I tried Istanbul and GTK-RecordMyDesktop, both sucked. Nonetheless did the capture using the latter.

*i.ytimg.com/vi/2mHtB6VYU8E/default.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok! A bunch of Urban Terror players jumping in this thread starting pwn all player but this time with racing..Oh! something different from Racing


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

hello mighty pro racers, was here late

@DigitalDude, the search did not turn a thing, sry 
@hitboxx, accept me -  _hsr


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a noob at racing too! I'm here to get pwned, nothing else.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

*My ID:* >>---()---->


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *My ID:* >>---()---->



The game says 'player unknown'. Wait a minute, You're pulling my leg, aren't you???

Krazzy, got your name yet?
Also, anyone tried modding their vehicles? I'm designing mine.


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ dud create a server, i'll join


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't host. I'm low on download limit. Servers require loads of downloads/uploads, don't they?


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

okay then suggest a server


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

^^I dunno! I'm not too familiar with TM Nations servers.... Does this game support in game chat?!? Because I find this forum-chat really tiring.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> The game says 'player unknown'. Wait a minute, You're pulling my leg, aren't you???



Naah, that's my nick. 

ID: klaw24

Slight confusion!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

*Guys suggest me some cool,good,rocking name...hari and others suggest plz..

^^ Guys plz suggest..How is Krazzy.Racer
*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Also, anyone tried modding their vehicles? I'm designing mine.



Me do modding, me make car!! 

Just completed my first paint job in TM!


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ lol, post teh pic dud, here is mine 
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/2217647dd8de400b7fae09c065ff8530.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here it is:

*Name: Poor Man's Ferrari*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/TmForever2009-03-2719-53-41-03.jpg



Just completed another one:

*Name: Shock*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/TmForever2009-03-2720-33-20-81.jpg


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ awesome


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are some nice mods. Here's mine:-

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/thumb/e6e4aaa273e731d13843cfa461a22dd2bb73ab5f.jpg

Another one:-
*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/thumb/81c821432fcb41ca6e45500f27a24156fb65961d.jpg

Yet another one:-
*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/thumb/94ba55e025485d4e4d89e39f0d16a1520a400026.jpg

Scratches, tattoos, customised Indian skin, a manually crafted ghost on the helmet.


----------



## hsr (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude, i have started a server, try looking for it in the server list, country - india.
probably there will only be one server, named skreem/hari/hog


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry hari, can't play right now. I've got tution in a few minutes. Maybe after 8:30.

By the way, how's that modded car?


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2009)

@Hitbox and others can you tell me in which Month's DVD this Track Mania is given because I can't download that much.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

^^Try June 2008. Anyone hosting???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

300 MB Download Done!! Guys suggest name plz..How is *Krazzy_Racer* ??


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

^^Kinda boring! Why don't you try the actual spelling of "krazzy" for a change?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ Nah! actual spelling doesnt look cool...

Plz suggest...400 MB done...Suggest fast..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hows the name *Racer001* ???


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

^^001 spoils the name.
Check your PM inbox. I've sent you a list of names.
-----
Anyone hosting??? Someone host, please!


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2009)

URT Players come back to bumpy shah.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

MAn I broke into top 28,000 in world rankings, that was 4 months ago. Not playing since then due to boards.

Will start afresh hopefully.


----------



## hsr (Mar 29, 2009)

im like 14xx in INDIA rankings and 17xxx in world rankings


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

I am with name *KrazzyRacer* 

hmm....The game doesnt look much good..:X...Anyways will play it in spare time...And hari..I think there is 2 Hellsheaven server..can u just give me how to connect to it..


----------



## hsr (Mar 30, 2009)

server up, look for it in the Indian section


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 30, 2009)

Will someone host AFTER 1:00 PM please??? (I'm rather busy right now)


----------



## hsr (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ no way man, im 800 mb outta limit, pls join now, you dont need to play just join and go


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 30, 2009)

Hari can u just post where is Hellsheaven server in Trackmania and how to connect to it...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 30, 2009)

How much file transfer is done while hosting a game for... say... an hour??? I may try to host.

Also, I've got a night unlimited plan (0200 to 0800), any early birds out here?


----------



## hsr (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ same here buddy, H500C  pwning BSNL via utorrent. usage : 45gb, charged : 1.6gb


----------



## hullap (Apr 4, 2009)

which port needs to be open to play on say like my server?


----------



## hullap (Apr 4, 2009)

ok its 2350


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

niaaaaa


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Gagan spamming alot..!! stop this...


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Gagan spamming alot..!! stop this...


This niaaaa meant that I'm going to play in a server.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

What happened? Trackmania khelne ka josh thanda ho gaya?
I've still got the highest medal rankings among all friends.
Also, please post your ids here people! Let's race online sometime.


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2009)

well, im like 12xx ranked india and that too only a couple of hours 2-3


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

^^Wow! I'm #4344 right now. But I got 70+medals. 
So, are you hosting/playing right now?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 26, 2009)

Bump. I'm resurrecting this thread. This is just a (possibly) show off post. I gained the 1464th rank in India and I'm in the top  million (916477th) !!! BWAHAHHAHAHA....


----------

